# Авиация > Литература >  Опубликованы мемуары Г.П. Евдокимова

## Olkor

Переиздание правленное "300 вылетов за линию фронта" от 1979 года.

----------


## Olkor

> Переиздание правленное "300 вылетов за линию фронта" от 1979 года.


Ссылка в Озоне
OZON.ru - Книги | 300 вылетов за линию фронта. Воспоминания Героя Советского Союза | Г. П. Евдокимов | Купить книги: интернет-магазин / ISBN 978-5-903445-23-3

----------

